# Hobet emt-p entrance exam



## schwing343 (Sep 12, 2008)

I will be taking the HOBET entrance exam in a couple weeks, and was wondering if any of you guys have any advice on how to prepare for this test. If not thanks anyway.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.testprepreview.com/hobet_practice.htm


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 13, 2008)

If you passed 8th grade successfully, you will do fine.


----------



## rhan101277 (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe 10th grade, its got some advanced algebra.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 13, 2008)

I did pre algebra in 6th and 7th grade, regular algebra in 8th. I was giving him the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> I did pre algebra in 6th and 7th grade, regular algebra in 8th. I was giving him the benefit of the doubt...


Yeah.

It really isn't that hard. It isn't medical at all... it is just a basic test of stuff you learned in middle school and high school.


----------



## schwing343 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks guys, ive been working myself up thinking its going to be this big hard test.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Sep 17, 2008)

I had to take it this past year and there isnt much to it.  Know your algebra, know how to convert decimal (and percentages) to fractions and vice versa, know how to add, subtract,divide, multiply equal and unequal fractions.  Know how to read a paragraph and decipher the plot of it.

Thats pretty much it for the part that is "graded", Math and Reading

The part that isnt "graded" are questions that help the instructor determine how you learn and study habit (solo, visual, group, etc...)


----------



## schwing343 (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got done taking the test, wasn't bad, there was some math that I havn't seen in 6 years,lol. Tried my best, let you guys know how I did!


----------



## schwing343 (Oct 11, 2008)

got my results today, i passed, looking forward to starting medic school


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats.  Amazed you had to wait for the results....I had mine just minutes after I finished the test.  Once the computer stated the test was over, I went to the next room where a counselor printed them, verified I had scored well enough to warrant an interview for the medic program then scheduled me for the interview


----------



## schwing343 (Oct 12, 2008)

yea, we had to take it with pen and paper. i actually got my results earlier than expected, they said they would be here around thanksgiving.


----------

